# Is 2.5 too young for ice skating?



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

This might belong in the toddlers section but I'm interested in everyones opinion including what moms of older kids who have btdt have done/think about it.

My dd is exactly 2.5 y/o. Is she too young for ice skating? Am I crazy for even thinking about it? Would she even be able to stand and balance herself in the skates much less learn how to glide on the ice?

When did your kids start skating? How did it work out? Any advice/tips are appreciated.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I dont think so at all! When my son was 3 and 1/2 we went to an open skate at the local rink and there were 2 year olds skating circles (literally!) around him. There was one 3 year old boy who could skate backwards while handling a hockey stick and puck! Granted his dad was a hockey coach so he been on the ice since he could walk.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

If she's willing/interested then I don't think there is a too young. Kids tend to kind of walk around on skates for a while before they understand the gliding thing but that's good. Just stomping around helps with getting comfortable and learning to balance. I just wouldn't have high expectations or try to coax her to keep going when she is ready to stop. Keep it short and sweet to keep it fun.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

My dc were around that age when they first tried skating. They wobbled around for that first winter, but they had a lot of fun. We kept it pretty low key and entertaining. With my ds, at the time, we lived in a city with a beautiful park with an outdoor ice rink. The city decorated the trees with lights. It was magical to skate there at night.

They both really started "skating" - gliding across the ice unsupported - when they were about age 3, so in the next winter. Just keep it fun and don't expect much at first. Make sure they have decent blades, we preferred hockey skates - those picks on figure skates are a killer. A helmet is important. Dress warm so that they enjoy themselves.

Tips - different things work for different kids. We didn't use the chair method (the kids push a chair around the rink while they learn to glide), but many swear by it. DH can skate backwards really well, so first he would hold onto their hands while he skated backward and they followed him. As they improved, he would have them hold onto a hockey stick in each hand, while he also held on at the other ends - like a portable railing on each side.

It's such a great way to spend family time. Hope you have a terrific winter with lots of ice time!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

2.5 is a great age for this because when they fall, they're close to the ground!

I learned about that age, and it was fine. I did have double runner skates (do they even make those now?). But there are also other ways to help. You can bring a hockey stick and have your child hold on to one end of the the hockey stick while you hold the other for balance. There are little push thingies that the ice rink near my parents rents out for stability. (Sorry, no idea what they're called as we never used them.)


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 22, 2009)

2.5 is a fine age to start skating. In fact, it is ideal if she wanted to begin figure skating as a hobby/sport. Most professional skaters start at that age. I starting ice skating when I was 3 years old and continued to about sophomore year of high school. I was a member of the precision skating team and also did a lot of solo competitions. So, get her in a pair of skates!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

For me, if their feet are big enough to get the footwear, they are big enough for the activity









Around here, that would be around a size 10-11 for skating (just borrowing them from the rink).


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

At our local rink, they have walker-like things for the little ones to hold onto while they're skating. By walker, I mean like what a person with a physical disability may use to help them walk, not a baby walker with wheels and seat the child is in. So, that's a big help for the little kids. They also recommend that all children wear a helmet while on the ice. I think they start hockey for 3 year-olds, so a 2.5 year-old should be fine on the ice.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

My little guy went ice skating last year just after he turned 3... we used the double bladed skates for him and he did just fine.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

We start our kids at that age. We also purchase a hockey helmet so they are a bit protected and they get used to wearing one. We all play hockey here


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, ya, you betcha, dat's old enough.

-Former North Dakotan


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Because it's about a toddler, it does belong in the toddler forum, so I'm moving you there.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

We first went skating last Feb with DD's preschool - she was 4 at the time, and DS was 2.5 at the time. We put them both in skates and both did quite well, as in they weren't afraid of being on the ice, and had fun holding onto those metal walker things, with an adult standing by to help. I think as long as the child is eager, no problem!


----------



## Ashes (Aug 17, 2009)

Go for it! My friend is a skating instructor for kids and she would love you for trying it with your toddler! She has a 2 year old herself who goes on the ice with a helmet of course. He doesn't really like it though!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

We took our 2.5 year old today. The smallest size skate they rented back home was a 7 or 8 toddler; otherwise we would have taken her before.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Oooh! Great thread!!

I was wondering the same thing recently. I don't ice skate at all but our town puts up an outside rink this time of year and I was thinking DD might like to go with her Daddy!

I'm saving _skiing_ for a Mama-Daughter adventure.


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

You'd have catching up to do in Canada! lol. A fine, fine age.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JorgieGirl* 
You'd have catching up to do in Canada! lol. A fine, fine age.









:







I live in a hockey town so people are pretty crazy about raising the "next Sidney Crosby" and it's not uncommon to see kids under two skating quite well at the outdoor skating oval in the winter. DS2 is 18 months and we'll probably try him out on skates this winter. My older two were out in hockey skates by 2.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Interesting! I do NOT live in a hockey area (um, we're in Texas!) but there is a local rink and a homeschool day once or twice a month. I've never taken my big kids because the little one was too little. But, he's now a *very* active 2yo and I hadn't previously considered that he could actually skate! Of course, that would probably only work if they let me on the rink in shoes, 'cause I doubt I'd be much help to him otherwise!









Thinking about it now, though, I do think he'd really enjoy it!


----------

